# Qiyi Valk 3 tensioning, magnets and everything!



## Ittesaf Ithun (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey guys! 

I am a sub 15 solver and today i am talking about the qiyi valk 3 and everything I have done to make this puzzle better.

out of the box the puzzle felt tight..not that tight but slightly..so i loosened by 45 degrees and it was fine.. it is a really smooth puzzle with great stability....its stability is probably my favourite part 

corner cutting is amazing however on tighter tensions, 47 and 48 degrees don't cut....loosen the tensions a lot and the cube will obviously fall apart..

i tried like 15 different lubes in it and saw which was the best...in my opinion traxxas 50k in the core and 2 drops of lubicle silk(available at cubicle.us) after breaking in the puzzle was the best.

the puzzle is very light-weight and creates a very satisfying sound while turning...a sandy feeling used to exist but after 100-200 solves it has faded away

for magnets i tried n35, n42, n48 and n50
personally i loved the n35 but the 42 also seemed to be okay..

the stickers are amazing...the stock ones stayed for about two and a half months!

overall it is an outstanding puzzle.. i broke my PB with it(9.87) and i would recommend it to anyone because just with some tensioning and lubing u wl get ur style cube for sure it is surely worth the 20 dollars..

if u want a magnetic valk, i suggest make it urself if u are not that much into cubing...it wl save u some money..u can use DMCubing's youtube tutorial on it....but if u are really into speedcubing then defiitely using 50 dollars on it is worth it as it comes lubed and tensioned..

anyway guys thanks if u read the whole thing and leave a question down below if u have any...peace out


----------

